# Posture for Prayer?



## ww (Mar 3, 2009)

It seems to me from my reading of Scripture that Kneeling or lying prostrate before God when praying is the proper posture for Prayer which leads me to 2 questions:

1) Is my assessment accurate?

2) Why don't we kneel or prostrate ourselves in Worship when approaching the Throne of God?


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Mar 3, 2009)

I have heard that standing is also a biblical posture for prayer, though I don't have a biblical reference off the top of my head.
I think that the reason we don't prostrate ourselves in gathered worship is due to one of space and "decently and in order" aspect of corporate worship. Historically in Protestant churches people have not knelt as it was considered by some to be too "roman catholic." If this is so then it is a poor argument.
I wish that we did kneel in church for some of the prayers, at least. In my own congregation we stand for most of the prayers.


----------



## Rangerus (Mar 3, 2009)

The following "Question" was asked of John MacArthur Jr., the pastor of Grace Community Church, Sun Valley, California. 



> Question
> 
> Is there a correct posture for prayer?
> 
> ...


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 3, 2009)

Maybe it's because of the Scottish heritage of our Presbyterianism. (The last thing I want to see is some guy in a kilt lying prostrate in front of me!)


----------



## ww (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## Berean (Mar 3, 2009)

This is from _Drawing Near_ a daily devotional by John MacArthur for March 2



> "Men ought always to pray" (Luke 18:1, KJV
> 
> As a child I was taught to pray with my head bowed, eyes closed, and hands folded. Even as a young man I thought that was the only acceptable mode of prayer.
> 
> ...


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Mar 3, 2009)

Hamalas said:


> Maybe it's because of the Scottish heritage of our Presbyterianism. (The last thing I want to see is some guy in a kilt lying prostrate in front of me!)



The mental image is not good.  If I have nightmares tonight you will be to blame. I'm lost for words! So,


----------



## Leslie (Mar 3, 2009)

C.S. Lewis thought that posture was important and that sitting was out. Kneeling or lying prostrate is very difficult if one's heart is in a state of rebellion. Standing has different meanings in different cultures.


----------



## ww (Mar 3, 2009)

Leslie said:


> C.S. Lewis thought that posture was important and that sitting was out. Kneeling or lying prostrate is very difficult if one's heart is in a state of rebellion. Standing has different meanings in different cultures.



That's an interesting way of looking at it as the posture of lying prostrate is submissive and humbling to be sure.


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 3, 2009)

Leslie said:


> C.S. Lewis thought that posture was important and that sitting was out. Kneeling or lying prostrate is very difficult if one's heart is in a state of rebellion. Standing has different meanings in different cultures.



So is this really a cultural issue? In America the way we show the highest respect is by standing in someone's presence. I always think of soldiers at attention when I pray in public worship and I try to posture accordingly. Some say that I am too rigid in worship, but for me it just seems to be a matter of showing proper respect.


----------

